# Ember Tetra or Rasbora Espei (lambchop)



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I want some nice colorful new fish. Any opinions of either of these? I can't tell in video who I think might be prettier. Ordering from Msjinxed.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

What's the tank like? Theoretically, you could get both.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

i'm more partial to embers.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Betta132 said:


> What's the tank like? Theoretically, you could get both.


Heavily planted 40 breeder with a good canister filter.

3 lf serpae
2 celebes rainbow
2 flame tetras (got for the betta but he didn't like them so they are in my big tank)
Twig catfish
Panda cories 
cherry shrimp
about 15 amano and 2 bamboo

I doubt my bioload is really that high. Also have various snails.

How many do you think I could consider? I just want some color, I love the color of the serpaes but they seem to stay hidden more since I lost 2.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Adding more serpaes will bring them out. They're hiding because they're scared. 
You should probably also get a few more rainbows.
Depending on how many pandas you have, I'd say you can add at least 20 ember-sized fish- probably more.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a 60g tank with about 50 ember tetras...amazing when the swim together. It takes a long time for you to see that strong ember color.

Here are some of them:


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I have 6 Pandas and babies. I can't find my long find serpaes locally. I lost 5 celebes when I had an issue with the tank. Can get a couple more tho 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCactus (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven't had the rasboras before, but I love my ember tetras! They do look great in a large group especially once they color up. Tanins from indian almond leaves seem to help bring out their darker bronzey orange 

Not sure what you feed your other fish but I've noticed mine have very tiny mouths and can't handle some foods - had one choke on a bloodworm once and had to literally pull it out of his mouth! He survived thankfully. They definitely try to eat the bigger food even if they can't handle it lol. Mine enjoy finely crushed flake, golden pearls and frozen cyclops/bbs.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I feed bloodworms almost daily. Now I'm wondering if more fish will make my tank look overcrowded. The rasboras get larger than I realized so I decided it would be ember.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Just sharing. For what it's worth, I don't keep Ember tetras, but I've heard once comfortable they tend to hover around more like neons/cardinals/green neon tetras do.
While Espei Rasbora schools around actively like rummy nose tetras, but what is also cool is that they school more toward the top area while the rummys school lower and they do school together occasionally.

Espei Rasboras actually are not a bit not as long, length-wise as cardinals or rummy nose tetras, but their body is a little taller (they don't get as tall as your serpaes), so I'd say they are about equally sized.
Now the Harlequin Rasboras are a bit taller bodied than Espei/Hengeli. And I personally think Espeis have more color than Ember Tetras.


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

I find Rasbora espei much prettier then ember tetra and they school more.

Sent from my PadFone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I found 12 embers at work tonight so I got them. I may still order some espeis from Rachel.

I thought the glowlight tetras were cute at work too. Then I found glowlight rasporas online. 

Thoughts on any of these? 

I should take my celebes back, i think I'd like to stick with smaller fish but they swim around a lot so I kinda like them. I am going to try and find 2-3 more serpaes too. 

Me needs a bigger tank, lol!


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

Just to ask but how do you guys get your embers to stop being so skiddish? Mine are constantly hiding in the corners and barely swim around the tank. been about a month or so since i introduced them. theres i think 6 or 7 in my 5 gallon im thinking of moving some out though to give them more room


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

schnebbles said:


> I found 12 embers at work tonight so I got them. I may still order some espeis from Rachel.
> 
> I thought the glowlight tetras were cute at work too. Then I found glowlight rasporas online.
> 
> ...


are you talking about Glowlight Danios? or Glo-light Danios? One is a "natural fish" the other is a geneticall modified fish.

I have a huge school of Glowlight Danios (around 26) - they are AWESOME. Super active, great schooling behavior, and gorgeous


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Veritas said:


> are you talking about Glowlight Danios? or Glo-light Danios? One is a "natural fish" the other is a geneticall modified fish.


nope, glowlight tetras - similar to neon but they have a bright orange stripes thru their body.

We do have the glolight danios and tetras at work, they are pretty too. I think the little embers are adorable - it was dark when I put them in and now I can see them, they are very little and cute. 

Now I want to be rid of my celebes, but catching them would be hard or I'd take them back. 

I do still like those espeis though, maybe someday!


----------

